# Fuujin's General Requests Shop



## Fuujin (Sep 13, 2007)

This thread is for any image editing requests. Normally the simpler ones such as transparency or resizing will be done first before the more difficult requests so be patient because members of staff may not be online when you make your request but we'll try to get as many done as possible. It's required of you to add a short decription of any changes you want made to an image and the image itself of course.

*Rules:*

No spam
I don't draw fanarts, with the exception of chibis. Requests are for editing images only
Disable your sig or you will be ignored
Links to images are fine just don't post any page stretching images
1 request per person per day
Repost requests which have been seemingly ignored for 3 days (or PM and link a staff member to the post)
Be specific in what you want the image to look like
Credits to staff members are appreciated
If you're requesting a chibi you can only do so 2 weeks after your last chibi request. Seriously guys they're hard to do
You must have 100 posts to request

*Staff:*
_Fuujin
ılı.frajosg.lıl._
*
Banned users:*
_Dbgohan08_


----------



## kidloco (Sep 14, 2007)

fujii can do  little more littler

you know to not get annoy poeple said about the size 

thanks igual for that i love it


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 16, 2007)

See if you can make it small enough so the Uchiha mods won't rid of it.


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 16, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> See if you can make it small enough so the Uchiha mods won't rid of it.



How's that?
Also disable the sig


----------



## Pein (Sep 19, 2007)

i just want the pein image to be transparent  and shrink it down a bit thanks  in advance fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 19, 2007)

Pein said:


> i just want the pein image to be transparent  and shrink it down a bit thanks  in advance fuujin



No problem, all I ask is that you disable your sig so the thread loads faster.
Also if you want the picture size bigger or smaller just say so, i can always change it again.


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

thats fine


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 20, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> thats fine


Well pick one of the girls then lol I don't know which one you want me to use


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 20, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> the second one



Rehost it and remove your sig in your two posts above


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

ty i love it. i +repped u and can u do another please?

for something else


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 20, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> ty i love it. i +repped u and can u do another please?
> 
> for something else


For    what?


----------



## madara-sama- (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuujin said:


> For    what?



cna u make a very cool naruto sig fore me?
I need u to put the word spyhunter on top midle a shoot and die at downmiddle.
Can u make that?


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 20, 2007)

madara-sama- said:


> cna u make a very cool naruto sig fore me?
> I need u to put the word spyhunter on top midle a shoot and die at downmiddle.
> Can u make that?


Sure thing, check back here because I'll simply edit this post to include it when I finish.
EDIT:

Rehost it if you intend to use it.


----------



## madara-sama- (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuujin said:


> Sure thing, check back here because I'll simply edit this post to include it when I finish.
> EDIT:
> 
> Rehost it if you intend to use it.



Ure pciture can it be  smaller like this?
And trhe picuter isnt cool its like a peaceful pciture of him i would like a roug pciture look at this image inspare from it!



And


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 20, 2007)

madara-sama- said:


> Ure pciture can it be  smaller like this?
> And trhe picuter isnt cool its like a peaceful pciture of him i would like a roug pciture look at this image inspare from it!
> 
> 
> ...


You'll have to wait until this time tomorrow in that case.

EDIT: Actually I won't make it on the basis that you've posted that in several other threads. Read the rules next time plz.


----------



## Dan (Sep 21, 2007)

Fuujin, GB's very own Critic.

Can you please make the background for this picture transparent. Keep it the same size.


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 21, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Fuujin, GB's very own Critic.
> 
> Can you please make the background for this picture transparent. Keep it the same size.


Sure thing

And if it's not too much trouble could you just disable your sig in the above post


----------



## Dan (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, done. Thanks dude.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 23, 2007)

can i get this resize 2 100x100 plz and keep it a jpg


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 23, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> can i get this resize 2 100x100 plz and keep it a jpg


Well you have less than 50 posts but this is an easy job so here it is:

Also turn off your sig when posting here in future.


----------



## Pein (Sep 30, 2007)

transparency request for this image thanks in advance fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pein said:


> transparency request for this image thanks in advance fuujin


I'll get it done, check back here sinc I'll just edit this post.

EDIT: Done


----------



## Dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Can you make this picture transparent please


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 3, 2007)

Daniel said:


> Can you make this picture transparent please


I love you  you give me the easiest requests 

Enjoy


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a request. x)

It's for my FC. 

Size: 50x150(I think. xD)
Stock: 
Other: This may be hard to explain, but...
Can you make it scroll upwards until it reaches the top of the 10k hit text, then have the words, "The IchiRenji FC" Fade in in white? =D

Thanks. x3


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 7, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> I have a request. x)
> 
> It's for my FC.
> 
> ...




Enjoy


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! =D

Credit+Rep


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 8, 2007)

* Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.

* color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.

* Sizet thick but and not too long

* Animations: i want it to have writing and first it says Death Pkerz, and then that fades out and it says B l u n txxx 

thank you


----------



## Pein (Oct 10, 2007)

Resize for my sig please 


may you please make an avatar out of this the largest you can make this the face region please with a thin black border like yours thanks in advance fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 10, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> * Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.
> 
> * color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.
> 
> ...


I don't quite get what you mean by that. Do you want Leonidas cut out with a green background? Also disable your sig please.

I'm probably going to do this challenging request tomorrow anyway so post a more specific description by then.


Pein said:


> Resize for my sig please
> 
> 
> may you please make an avatar out of this the largest you can make this the face region please with a thin black border like yours thanks in advance fuujin



and


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2007)

Could you make this into an animated avi...?




canon on this image....?

And this into a  sig ....?
Same as above.....


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 10, 2007)

this
link to image

* Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.

* color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.



* Animations: i want it to have writing and first it says "Death Pkerz we never back down", and then that fades out and it says B l u n txxx 

thank you


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 10, 2007)

make the image more clear and basically make it sexy pls


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 11, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> Could you make these into an animated avi...?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


I'm not really that great at actually colouring. If you get me pre-coloured versions of those images I can easily put them into an animated gif for you but otherwise someone else will probably be better to ask for the colouring.


PureSappin said:


> OK Computer
> link to image
> 
> * Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.
> ...


Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Requesting in other places after requesting in one thread is a great way to put people off making things for you. I now refuse this request.


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 11, 2007)

omg please they havent even made one for me i dint know i cudnt do that. the reason i did was because i wanted to post diff types on my clan site and have a poll which one we will use officially as our banner  please i need ur help for this..


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2007)

*Here is the colored one that i chose for my sig and avi.....*
*Kitsune Heat - Complete*


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 11, 2007)

*Um...is the image okay with you....?*


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 12, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Um...is the image okay with you....?*


Do you just want a set made out of that then? Which character do you want as an avi in particular or do you want all of them?
Sorry for the late reply I was sleeping XD


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2007)

*All of them, please!*


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 12, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *All of them, please!*



*Spoiler*: __ 




and




Okay guys shops closed until 26th October now so I won't be taking anymore requests until then. Happy hunting.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 12, 2007)

*Thanks so much! But....could you make my avi and sig animated......?*


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 14, 2007)

*Are you there.......?*


----------



## Fuujin (Oct 26, 2007)

Okay shop is re-open. All requests are now welcomed.



Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Thanks so much! But....could you make my avi and sig animated......?*


How so?


Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Are you there.......?*


I am now


----------



## Totitos (Nov 2, 2007)

*Type:*sig*

Stock:

Size:*I dunno

* text:*none

* other:*add borders to it and if you can, remove the white text that appears on  the pic

​


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 2, 2007)

I have another FC banner request. 

Can you make me a banner a bit like this:



Except with this:



and the text, "The NejiLee FC"? =D

Cred+Rep will be given.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 3, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type:*sig*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





Unaligned said:


> I have another FC banner request.
> 
> Can you make me a banner a bit like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakuza (Nov 3, 2007)

Fuujin I want butt secks in ma sig, can you provide me with that?


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 3, 2007)

Royal Paladine said:


> Fuujin I want butt secks in ma sig, can you provide me with that?


I can if you post stock but if you do you'll get lolb& 

No more spam plx


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 3, 2007)

That's perfect! Thanks, Fuujin! <3


----------



## Animewarz07 (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice Shop Men


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you make naruto have no shoes in this pic please?


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 10, 2007)

Animewarz07 said:


> Nice Shop Men


You can work here too if you're good with Photoshop 

Just PM me


Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make naruto have no shoes in this pic please?


lol theres one for the unusual requests pile.

Nevertheless here you go:


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

That's not what I meant I meant make him barefoot w/o his shoes on.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 10, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> That's not what I meant I meant make him barefoot w/o his shoes on.



Disable your sig in your above two posts.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

There I did, also that counted as yesterday's request right? I can still request today right? I hope so. By the way thanks a lot. Considering I can here's my request for today Once again Just make him barefoot.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 10, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> There I did, also that counted as yesterday's request right? I can still request today right? I hope so. By the way thanks a lot. Considering I can here's my request for today Once again Just make him barefoot.


Not really, it's all within 24 hours. I'll leave the request till tomorrow because of the rules and my laziness 

Check back since I'll simply edit this post.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

So after 6pm my time then it would be considered a day or are we counting it by the time you did it this morning? because then i would have to wait till after 8am my time tomoro.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 10, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> So after 6pm my time then it would be considered a day or are we counting it by the time you did it this morning? because then i would have to wait till after 8am my time tomoro.


I'm counting it as 24 hours after [DLMURL="http://forums.narutofan.com/showpost.php?p=11756306&postcount=55"]this post[/DLMURL]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

yes that's 6:37pm my time today.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 10, 2007)

its already been over 25 hours


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 11, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> its already been over 25 hours


Yeah that's because I like to enjoy a thing called sleep once in a while 

Can I just ask why you want all these pics of barefoot Naruto? Seems a bit strange to me.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 11, 2007)

lol oh sorry i was just giving you a heads up that you could start, so at 6:37pm everyday my time I can request or can i request now? Oh an your answer is I want to see how he looks after and most of the time he looks cooler.


----------



## Emissary (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there could you Make a sig with this Stock/Wallpaper
Sigsize 500x150
(With a border and the Bunnygirl (Haruhi) schould be the Center of the Sig and Avatar)



Avatar Seize Schould be 110x100

EDIT: forgot to deactivate the sig. Sry

EDIT2: Mayb you can just resize it only? (or go ahead if you have some ideas)


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorata said:


> Hi there could you Make a sig with this Stock/Wallpaper
> Sigsize 500x150
> (With a border and the Bunnygirl (Haruhi) schould be the Center of the Sig and Avatar)
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 11, 2007)

Can you just to take out sakura and make naruto w/o shoes please in this pic?


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 12, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you just to take out sakura and make naruto w/o shoes please in this pic?




Dbgohan08 I'm gonna take a break from Naruto shoe removal for a few days. You can request again (for pics of a similar nature) on 15th November 2007 at 18:00 GMT

If you request removal of Naruto's shoes in any image/the removal of any item of clothing until that date and time the request *will* be ignored.

These types of request are simply too tedious for me to do one per day.

...plus you still haven't removed your sig in the post above this one.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 12, 2007)

ok lol and im sorry for not disabling sig i keep forgetting lol also what if I just want you to remove a character is that ok?


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 12, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> ok lol and im sorry for not disabling sig i keep forgetting lol also what if I just want you to remove a character is that ok?


Removing characters is alot easier than having to draw feet everyday 

But it really depends on the request so put your request in tomorrow and I'll see if I can do it or not.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 12, 2007)

on a side note of removing clothes i was wondering about takin off his jacket but there's drawings of naruto all ab-ish like a dbz person. i dont want that, i want him normal like in episodes 35 and 53 of naruto. so i was wondering if i asked would he look cool or would he look like goku from dbz lol.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 12, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> on a side note of removing clothes i was wondering about takin off his jacket but there's drawings of naruto all ab-ish like a dbz person. i dont want that, i want him normal like in episodes 35 and 53 of naruto. so i was wondering if i asked would he look cool or would he look like goku from dbz lol.


I'm going to probably only do basic structure due to crappy drawing skills so no I wouldn't count on abs...mind you you can't make this request till 15th


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know, it was just a question.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you please take out the subtitle and jiraiya in this pic?


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you please take out the subtitle and jiraiya in this pic?



Give me a few hours - I already did that image but I forgot to save it to my laptop so I will redo it and post it here in a bit


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you please take out the subtitle and jiraiya in this pic?




There you go .....
Credit shop and me - add rep if you want and do anything else you feel like


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

Can you please take shikamaru off in this pic, either you or fuujin?


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you please take shikamaru off in this pic, either you or fuujin?



Ok ill get on it in a while -


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

There you go - This is all I can do for a quickie - let me know if you need anything to be added 


+rep again - and credit the shop and me in your sig


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

I want it to be naruto only is what I meant. Basically I wanted naruto without shikamaru on him. Right there half his body's missing lol.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

Dbgohan08 said:


> I want it to be naruto only is what I meant. Basically I wanted naruto without shikamaru on him. Right there half his body's missing lol.



That is really hard MAN!!!
I dont wanna waste time drawing Naruto for you there -_-
You got any other requests I can do then post here and please stop requesting so many things man its kinda getting annoying.............


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nope but come back on Tomoro.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

what do you mean come back on friday -_-
you should be the one coming back


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 15, 2007)

lol I was just messing around.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Now I can request cool stuff.   Can you take his jacket off please?


----------



## fraj (Nov 15, 2007)

Yea sure - How about I strip him down naked? will that help you stop requesting?


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ew you're such a sick minded person.


----------



## Fuujin (Nov 16, 2007)

Dbgohan08 you are hereby banned from requesting from this shop. If you feel that my decision was unfair PM me and we can sort it out there but otherwise don't post here again.


----------



## Fuujin (Dec 5, 2007)

Bumping               .


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 13, 2007)

NaruSasu sig pls
stock: Link removed
size: 400X125
colors: black and white
other: writing should be "SasuNaru is love"


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Kuchiki Ero-Sennin said:


> NaruSasu sig pls
> stock: Link removed
> size: 400X125
> colors: black and white
> other: writing should be "SasuNaru is love"



image not found....... look for a better link


----------



## Kuchiki Ero-Sennin (Dec 14, 2007)

Over Drive - 22[Toki-Fansubs][07D6DD80].avi

there you go, sorry bout that


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2008)

can you remove the white bars and make it sig sized thanks in advance fuujin.


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 16, 2008)

Pein said:


> can you remove the white bars and make it sig sized thanks in advance fuujin.


Done


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 16, 2008)

fuujin do you do manga colors?

if not thank you anyways


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 17, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> fuujin do you do manga colors?
> 
> if not thank you anyways


That depends what you want me to colour. Post what you have and I'll see. If I do decide to do it it may take a while.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 17, 2008)

just avatar. ill try and find someone to do a manga sig.



just colorful if possible. and a dotted boarder.

oh and non senior size

if you cant do it thank you for your time


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 17, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> just avatar. ill try and find someone to do a manga sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay I'll do it, check back in a couple of days.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 17, 2008)

thank you fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Jan 18, 2008)

Done


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks fuujin i love it

repped you twice


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 25, 2008)

yo Fuujin, can I also request a chibi in your shop?


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Can someone please make me a chibi kakashi avatar like my ichigo one  same size  
thanx


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 26, 2008)

Fuujin-San, could you please turn this into a GIF for me?  And have them fade into each other?


----------



## FreshMint (Feb 4, 2008)

Heya!

Can you make a sig out of this picture?

It can be around...140x125 I think, around there



Can you put the word, Ulquiorra on it? 
And also, can you add a darkish kinda bluish background to it?
Can you put his face and shoulders into the sig? That's all! Thx!


----------



## Kyo (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey man,

Can you make a sig outta this picture?



Around 140x125
Can you put the word, Grimmjow, on it?
and can you give it a evil red demonic background?
Just focus around his head and it'll look awesome!
Thx!


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 4, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> yo Fuujin, can I also request a chibi in your shop?





Ryuk said:


> Can someone please make me a chibi kakashi avatar like my ichigo one  same size
> thanx


I've never done a chibi before so I'm going to wait for what ılı.frajosg.lıl says about if he can do them or not. If he can't and you two don't mind them looking potentially crap then I'll give them a go anyway..


Unaligned said:


> Fuujin-San, could you please turn this into a GIF for me?  And have them fade into each other?





FreshMint said:


> Heya!
> 
> Can you make a sig out of this picture?
> 
> ...


# You must have 100 posts to request


Kyo said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Can you make a sig outta this picture?
> 
> ...


ılı.frajosg.lıl is a better sig maker than me, so I'll wait to see if he wants to take this request. If not I'll do it.


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

Ill take them for sure


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 6, 2008)

ok, I want a chibi of the character Date Eiji from Hajime no Ippo.

this is the best pic of him that shows his entire body.


it's Date with long hair and the beard. red gloves, I think and I dunno about the shorts. If you need more pics tell me.


----------



## fraj (Feb 6, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I've never done a chibi before so I'm going to wait for what ılı.frajosg.lıl says about if he can do them or not. If he can't and you two don't mind them looking potentially crap then I'll give them a go anyway..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing hard about the grimmjow request


----------



## Kyo (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow, thx! Thats a really cool sig, but can you put the words Grimmjow (or however you spell his name XD) in it?


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a Request for a bnner and Avvy

stock

*Spoiler*: __ 











I want the building in the middle of the top pic blown up and verything else cut out 

Take the Gaara pic and cut out all of the sand around him and scale him down to fit the size of the other pic

and then merge the 2 pics

size 

125 x 75

I'm not sure if that's the right measurements but if thats wrong I'll either make do or beg for a fix


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 7, 2008)

Radori said:


> I have a Request for a bnner and Avvy
> 
> stock
> 
> ...


I'll take this but you need to be more specific. Do you want Gaara standing on top of the kazekage's building or flying in front of it? Also do you want his whole body or just head and shoulders? (because I'm worth it)


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 7, 2008)

How bout on top, 
I want his whole body just smaller


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaara of the Sand said:


> How bout on top,
> I want his whole body just smaller


...just remember before clicking the spoiler this is exactly what you requested...


----------



## Gaara of the Sand (Feb 8, 2008)

not excatly what I wanted but I'll make it work
thanks


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 13, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> ok, I want a chibi of the character Date Eiji from Hajime no Ippo.
> 
> this is the best pic of him that shows his entire body.
> 
> ...



I don't know about the status of my request so I'll bump it, would be cool if you just give me an info about it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 13, 2008)

Ah, that's perfect. Thanks. 

Oh, and if Fraj-sama can make chibis, might I request one? 

-reps Fuujin-


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 14, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> I don't know about the status of my request so I'll bump it, would be cool if you just give me an info about it.


ılı.frajosg.lıl said he'd be doing it but it has been a while so I wouldn't count on it anytime soon. If you don't want to wait for him I'll attempt one for you but I can't promise good quality as I've never done them before.


Unaligned said:


> Ah, that's perfect. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and if Fraj-sama can make chibis, might I request one?
> 
> -reps Fuujin-


See above. Send him a PM if you want and then tell me about his status with it but otherwise just wait it out and see.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 14, 2008)

> ılı.frajosg.lıl said he'd be doing it but it has been a while so I wouldn't count on it anytime soon. If you don't want to wait for him I'll attempt one for you but I can't promise good quality as I've never done them before.



yea, I'd like to see what you can do. Don't worry about the quality.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 14, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> yea, I'd like to see what you can do. Don't worry about the quality.



or

What do you think?


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 14, 2008)

omg these are great! but could you give the scar on his nose a skin colour? a bit darker or brighter. But overall these are awesome


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 14, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> omg these are great! but could you give the scar on his nose a skin colour? a bit darker or brighter. But overall these are awesome


A scar? I thought it was a plaster 

In that case:


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 14, 2008)

thanks, thats great. pos reps and I'll credit you in my sig.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Feb 14, 2008)

Make it 550x500


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 15, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Can someone please make me a chibi kakashi avatar like my ichigo one  same size
> thanx


Do you want me to take this request?


Unaligned said:


> Ah, that's perfect. Thanks.
> 
> Oh, and if Fraj-sama can make chibis, might I request one?
> 
> -reps Fuujin-


You haven't repped me yet...and you can request a chibi if you're happy with the quality I did Date to.


KiiNG Of NF said:


> Make it 550x500


Looks like you got it in Tousen's, do you still want me to do this request?


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Yea sure Unalighned you can request chibis here


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome. 
Could you make me a chibi of this dude please?  (Blonde hair)




Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 16, 2008)

Can I request a chibi here too? If then can somebody make a chibi out of him please? Thank you!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 16, 2008)

Tara said:


> Can I request a chibi here too? If then can somebody make a chibi out of him please? Thank you!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'll take this one, Fraj you can take Unaligned's if you want to but if you plan not to make sure to PM me so I can do that one too.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 17, 2008)

Done


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank you! *+rep*


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh, and I repped you for my GIF yesterday, Fuujin-san.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 17, 2008)

Tara said:


> Thank you! *+rep*


 come back and do it properly


Unaligned said:


> Oh, and I repped you for my GIF yesterday, Fuujin-san.


You only repped me once for that 

Anyway I'll do your chibi in 2 days if Fraj doesn't do it earlier.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, I have to swpread some around. 

Alright. Awesome.


----------



## Nero (Feb 17, 2008)

wowwa!

those chibis look awesome could you make me a nero (Devil May Cry) one? (if its not to hard)

here are 2 pics  of him:x  and  x

thanx in advance guys


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 17, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> wowwa!
> 
> those chibis look awesome could you make me a nero (Devil May Cry) one? (if its not to hard)
> 
> ...


I'll take this one tomorrow


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> come back and do it properly



Sorry! I rep you now.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I'll take this one tomorrow


Done



Tara said:


> Sorry! I rep you now.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Damn, why couldt his devil bringer just be on the other side >.<, anyway really thanx, i repped ya for it


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 18, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Damn, why couldt his devil bringer just be on the other side >.<, anyway really thanx, i repped ya for it


I pride myself on customer satisfaction 

There ya go.


----------



## Nero (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I pride myself on customer satisfaction
> 
> There ya go.



ah thank you,


----------



## Pein (Feb 19, 2008)

hey Fuujin I need this avatar resized to 90x120


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 19, 2008)

Pein said:


> hey Fuujin I need this avatar resized to 90x120


----------



## Pein (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks a bunch Fuujin


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 19, 2008)

That was awesome. 8D


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 20, 2008)

Unaligned do you want me to do your chibi of that blonde guy now? Since it looks like Fraj isn't doing them...

Also could you tell me his name and anime/manga so I can get more detailed pics of him since the ones you provided don't show the whole body.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure.  That'd be great. 

His name is Seiji Sawamura.  He's from Midori Days (or Midori no Hibi).


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2008)

Fuujin I dont do chibis I am sorry ...... I just found the above chibis..... If you want I can find chibis for the request but I dont have a tablet. Sorry fuujin


----------



## Suzie (Feb 20, 2008)

Can I have a chibi of this guy? 


*Spoiler*: __ 





He's also in my avatar and signature.




Thanks~


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 20, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Fuujin I dont do chibis I am sorry ...... I just found the above chibis..... If you want I can find chibis for the request but I dont have a tablet. Sorry fuujin


It's ok, and you don't need a tablet lol
I did the ones above on photoshop CS2 and since people seem to like them I assume that's fine 

But if you don't want to do them then that's no problem. I'll take all the chibi requests I guess.


Kurogane. said:


> Can I have a chibi of this guy?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I'll do this one tomorrow/the day after. Too tired right now


----------



## fraj (Feb 20, 2008)

You can teach me how to make them and Ill be able to help you. Just to inform you I have reached a new stage of signature making because I am getting fimiliar to using C4D's and I will send you a link to my deviant art page where you can see them

Thanks again fuujin


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Fuujin, that's amazing, thank you.  I'll have my friend Karin-San rep you because of the whole spreading-around thing. D:

Thanks!


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 20, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Fuujin, that's amazing, thank you.  I'll have my friend Karin-San rep you because of the whole spreading-around thing. D:
> 
> Thanks!


Un-Chan I'm sorry I didn't realize you weren't senior, here, use either one as an ava if you want:


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 20, 2008)

hey can someone transparent my avi.
and put a gold boarder.

rep and cred!t

thank you for your time.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 20, 2008)

Aw, thanks again!  You're awesome.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 21, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey can someone transparent my avi.
> and put a gold boarder.
> 
> rep and cred!t
> ...


Done



Unaligned said:


> Aw, thanks again!  You're awesome.


Thanks


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 21, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> Can I have a chibi of this guy?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Done


----------



## molkame (Feb 21, 2008)

*chibi plz*

could you make me a chibi of this guy sorry i couldn't find a color one


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/6168/cross666satankf6.jpg




ill rep  you


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 21, 2008)

molkame said:


> could you make me a chibi of this guy sorry i couldn't find a color one
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I don't want to go to that much effort for a null. Get 100 posts and read the rules on the first post next time.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Done



thanks Fuujin

rep and credit now


----------



## Suzie (Feb 21, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Done



omg thanks ~!


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll never get my coloring. 
This is the third time,and following the rules. 

The pic
Link removed
The colors
Link removed

150x300


----------



## Franky (Feb 21, 2008)

You guys do chibis right?

can I get one of this guy:


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 22, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> I'll never get my coloring.
> This is the third time,and following the rules.
> 
> The pic
> ...


Picture not found, please provide another picture if you want me to do the colouring for you.

EDIT: also please *remove your sigs* people


Franky said:


> You guys do chibis right?
> 
> can I get one of this guy:


I'll take this if Fraj doesn't.


----------



## Franky (Feb 22, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Picture not found, please provide another picture if you want me to do the colouring for you.
> 
> I'll take this if Fraj doesn't.



Which ever ones better, not saying that ur worse, make sure it's the avatar size, please & thank you!


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 23, 2008)

Looks like the links only works for a limited time.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pic:
Colors:
150x300


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 24, 2008)

Franky said:


> Which ever ones better, not saying that ur worse, make sure it's the avatar size, please & thank you!


Fraj is taking a long time to respond and I'll take it if he doesn't so it should be done within another day. I hope you don't mind the wait.


Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Looks like the links only works for a limited time.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


150x300? Are you sure you want those dimensions? Do you want it landscape or portrait? If you want those dimensions I'll have to crop it in certain areas so tell me which ones you don't mind getting rid of if you're set on those dimensions.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 24, 2008)

Thinking better,just color it,i take care of the size.


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuujin-san, I love my chibi so much.  May I request another one for when I become a senior? 

It'll be of a different person, of course. 8D


*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





Size = Senior
Pics =


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 24, 2008)

Uzumaki Luiz said:


> Thinking better,just color it,i take care of the size.




Also please *edit your above posts and uncheck the "show signature" box otherwise I'll stop taking requests from you in future.*


Unaligned said:


> Fuujin-san, I love my chibi so much.  May I request another one for when I become a senior?
> 
> It'll be of a different person, of course. 8D
> 
> ...


 APOLLO! It will be an honour for me to make his chibi...although I hope it will do him justice. Btw Karin-san's rep was a null so this job will require one advance rep from you and another in future 

I'll get to work on the chibi tomorrow or something.


----------



## Franky (Feb 24, 2008)

Is anyway gonna do my request?
here it is again:
I need a chibi of this guy:


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 26, 2008)

Alright, Fuujin-san.  I'll rep you twice. 

Apollo is <3.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Can i get this transparent?


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> Is anyway gonna do my request?
> here it is again:
> I need a chibi of this guy:
> Moon is gone


Sorry for the lateness but I'll get to work on this today.


Unaligned said:


> Alright, Fuujin-san.  I'll rep you twice.
> 
> Apollo is <3.


Thank you 
Do I have a deadline for doing the Apollo chibi?


Orochimarύ said:


> Can i get this transparent?


Sure you can:


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 27, 2008)

fuujin can you just resize this pic to sig size



thank you for your time.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 27, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> fuujin can you just resize this pic to sig size
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for your time.


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 27, 2008)

thanks bro already repped.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 27, 2008)

Franky said:


> Is anyway gonna do my request?
> here it is again:
> I need a chibi of this guy:


To make up for the long wait I did yours to a hig level of detail. Enjoy.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 27, 2008)

hello..uhh hi? I was wondering if you could make me a chibi of this guy? Thanks!


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 27, 2008)

No, take your time.


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Is it possible to get a chibi of Orchimaru in a Akatsuki costume? I don't even know if you can request a chibi.


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 28, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> hello..uhh hi? I was wondering if you could make me a chibi of this guy? Thanks!


Should be up today or tomorrow. If you can provide me a picture with his feet as well otherwise I'll leave his feet bare.


Unaligned said:


> No, take your time.


Awesome 


Orochimarύ said:


> Is it possible to get a chibi of Orchimaru in a Akatsuki costume? I don't even know if you can request a chibi.


I'd say it's very possible.

Rep Blind Itachi as well since I used his designs. Also remove your sig when posting here please.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2008)

wow its weird but I found a pic with just his feet lol!! hope this helps!


----------



## Un-Chan (Feb 28, 2008)

^ 

A picture of just his feet. xD


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 28, 2008)

haha I know its hilarious!

He's gonna be a pimp chibi though with those boots


----------



## Fuujin (Feb 29, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> haha I know its hilarious!
> 
> He's gonna be a pimp chibi though with those boots


As promised here's the chibi  made it just before midnight.


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 2, 2008)

Heya!

Can you guys make a chibi of Aizen Sousuke.

If pics are needed:

*Spoiler*: __ 










And I can't find a picture of his feet


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 2, 2008)

FreshMint said:


> Heya!
> 
> Can you guys make a chibi of Aizen Sousuke.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already an Aizen chibi? I think I saw one around that was made by BI.


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah ok! But since I want my own original chibi, can I ask for one of Natsu in Fairy Tail?

Pics: 
*Spoiler*: __ 









EDIT: Natsu is the red-pinkish haired male in those pics


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 2, 2008)

FreshMint said:


> Ah ok! But since I want my own original chibi, can I ask for one of Natsu in Fairy Tail?
> 
> Pics:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Sure thing, I'll get to work on it within 3 days 

...unless you want it earlier?


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 2, 2008)

Hm..as soon as possible would be good, but its not that high priority. Yeah, working on it within 3 days is good.


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> As promised here's the chibi  made it just before midnight.



 thanks Fuujin! he looks cool!!

 oh wait how come it turns all white when I put it on the avy??


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 2, 2008)

KushyKage said:


> thanks Fuujin! he looks cool!!
> 
> oh wait how come it turns all white when I put it on the avy??


My bad, I forgot to resize.

That one should be fine.


----------



## Franky (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> To make up for the long wait I did yours to a hig level of detail. Enjoy.



Thanks a lot! *reps*


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 4, 2008)

Natsu is done:


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 5, 2008)

oh! Pretty cool! I'll give you reps now, but isn't natsu a bit...fat?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

hey fuujin do you know if blind itachi did a Kamina(TTGL) chibi doll. if so ill rep you and him. if not can you make me one

size: 125x125

oh and can you make me a transparent sig


rep, credit and all that good stuff of course

thank you four your time.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 5, 2008)

FreshMint said:


> oh! Pretty cool! I'll give you reps now, but isn't natsu a bit...fat?


Nah that's just the way the chibi template is. Or it might be the clothes that make him look chubby :S


Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey fuujin do you know if blind itachi did a Kamina(TTGL) chibi doll. if so ill rep you and him. if not can you make me one
> 
> size: 125x125
> 
> ...



You can resize it right? If not post again and I'll do it for you.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

i cant fuujin. my bad.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks fuujin already repped and credited.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2008)

What up doe first time here and i see you do awesome work
uh can you trans this

and could you get me a chibi of pre time skip naruto with the orange and blue outfit
thanks in advance 150x150 size


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 5, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> What up doe first time here and i see you do awesome work
> uh can you trans this
> 
> and could you get me a chibi of pre time skip naruto with the orange and blue outfit
> thanks in advance 150x150 size


One request at a time guys 
I'll give you both this time since one doesn't require me to do much:

and


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 5, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> One request at a time guys
> I'll give you both this time since one doesn't require me to do much:
> 
> and



sorry but thanks its awesome


----------



## Franky (Mar 5, 2008)

Can I get a chibi of Franky? Btw, can you resize it to a non-senior avatar size after your done? Please & thank you!X3

picture of almighty referance:


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, can you make this pic transparent plz?^^ And can you also make it the allowed sig size without spoilers?


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2008)

Franky said:


> Can I get a chibi of Franky? Btw, can you resize it to a non-senior avatar size after your done? Please & thank you!X3
> 
> picture of almighty referance:


If you really want me to do this one I'll do it within a further 2 weeks. I might just make a "one chibi per person per fortnight" rule or something as they take so much time to make and I have a busy life on top of that 


FreshMint said:


> Hey, can you make this pic transparent plz?^^ And can you also make it the allowed sig size without spoilers?


 I'm guessing Natsu is your fav character then.

Here's the biggest it can be without spoilers:



And here's a smaller one if you don't want it to be so big:


----------



## FreshMint (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you! So much! 

Yeah, Natsu is awesome!

Wait a bit please, I gotta rep other people first


----------



## Franky (Mar 7, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> If you really want me to do this one I'll do it within a further 2 weeks. I might just make a "one chibi per person per fortnight" rule or something as they take so much time to make and I have a busy life on top of that



I understand, I can wait


----------



## KamenOtaku (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey, could you please make me an avatar? I'm just looking for getting some kamina sunglasses put on this guy>  along with being reduced to about half the size. Whatever you can do is great and would be most appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 7, 2008)

Franky said:


> I understand, I can wait


Well this is excellent news 


KamenOtaku said:


> Hey, could you please make me an avatar? I'm just looking for getting some kamina sunglasses put on this guy>  along with being reduced to about half the size. Whatever you can do is great and would be most appreciated, thanks.


Sorry but you need at least 100 posts to request here.

Once you have that many feel free to request again.


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi, Fuujin! <3

Sorry for my leave of absence.


----------



## KamenOtaku (Mar 7, 2008)

Understood! I'll be back!


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 8, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Hi, Fuujin! <3
> 
> Sorry for my leave of absence.


Well yes I did miss you requesting things. Unfortunately I haven't done the Apollo ava yet but since you have a long way to go until senior I assume that's ok?


KamenOtaku said:


> Understood! I'll be back!


Go for it


----------



## Franky (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, but a week is a little much to wait... I still want it, I just wanted to ask if you could try to pick it up a bit. Thx!


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 12, 2008)

Franky said:


> I'm sorry, but a week is a little much to wait... I still want it, I just wanted to ask if you could try to pick it up a bit. Thx!


I suppose I could sqeeze it in for this weekend if you want it that badly. How does that sound?


----------



## Franky (Mar 12, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I suppose I could sqeeze it in for this weekend if you want it that badly. How does that sound?



What about Friday?
I won't be able to get it over the weekend (spring break, going to visit family)


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 13, 2008)

Franky said:


> What about Friday?
> I won't be able to get it over the weekend (spring break, going to visit family)


I'm too busy friday to do anything, let alone draw a chibi. Anyway what's the point me doing it friday if you're going to be away over the weekend and inactive anyway? I'll do it over the weekend and the day you come back you can collect it and use it etc. Have a nice trip.


----------



## Franky (Mar 13, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I'm too busy friday to do anything, let alone draw a chibi. Anyway what's the point me doing it friday if you're going to be away over the weekend and inactive anyway? I'll do it over the weekend and the day you come back you can collect it and use it etc. Have a nice trip.



lol, good point... cya!


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Franky:


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

Cut out Kamina and resize please.


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah, it's no problem. <3 You can deal with your other requests first.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 18, 2008)

Would you please make all of the white areas translucent? The size and everything else are good as is.


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 18, 2008)

Unaligned said:


> Yeah, it's no problem. <3 You can deal with your other requests first.


 I'll probably do yours over easter. It will be senior size so save it to your comp for when you have enough posts 


Arishem said:


> Would you please make all of the white areas translucent? The size and everything else are good as is.



Ahh these are the types of requests I love.


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello =D,

I have a Avatar Request.. If you would like ofcourse =D

Ok, here goes: 

Because I don't have a real 'wish' I want you to go Creative on me, My Name here is  "接吻" (AkA Kiss) so the Avatar should have a relation to that.
I don't really mind the colours, but at the moment my Sig contains, Silver/Pink/Purple/Black, so you might want to use those.

(PS, If you could put "接吻" in the Sig its fine, but nog necessery)

Thank You Very Much =D
(Reps for a good job , or any job =D)


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 18, 2008)

Yay. 

Until then, could you possibly resize this to 125x125? x3


----------



## Soldier (Mar 18, 2008)

Transparent please, keep the border.


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 18, 2008)

hey fuujin can you make me a transparent sig?

its a manga page but i just want sasuke and sai section.

can you also erase what sasuke and sai said in the word bubble and type
You Didnt Know Sai? All Uchiha's are Gay.

size: whatever makes it look right.(without it being spoilered)



double rep you four this. oh and credit

thanks alot bro


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 19, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Hello =D,
> 
> I have a Avatar Request.. If you would like ofcourse =D
> 
> ...


I'm having a bad week at the moment, so I'll do this later when I'm more creative 


Unaligned said:


> Yay.
> 
> Until then, could you possibly resize this to 125x125? x3


Sure I can



Anju said:


> cut the picture in the middle out and make it transparent please!


I'd love to but it looks like you have less than 100 posts so I can't.


Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey fuujin can you make me a transparent sig?
> 
> its a manga page but i just want sasuke and sai section.
> 
> ...


I don't quite get this request. Do you want the white bits transparent? The dark background transparent? Do you want me to colour it and cut it out?


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 19, 2008)

sorry four the confusion.

i want the black background transparent.

i dont want the whole page just where sasuke and sai are on top of each other. please cut out the rest.

i dont need it coloured. thanks anyways

finally you see in the bubble where it says
DOUSHI NO JUTSU.

can you erase that and type.
You Didn't Know Sai? All Uchiha's Are Gay.

i just started reading the manga and its all about uchihas. i just dont like any of them. and that why im getting a name change. lol


----------



## Emissary (Mar 19, 2008)

Avatar: Use Itachis Head for it 110x110
Signature: The whole Picture just resized to 450x100

Thanks


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 19, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> sorry four the confusion.
> 
> i want the black background transparent.
> 
> ...



On a personal note, I particularly enjoyed doing this request. 


Emissary said:


> Avatar: Use Itachis Head for it 110x110
> Signature: The whole Picture just resized to 450x100
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks fuujin. oh i see your not an uchiha fan either. my new name will bee
Neji Hyuuga
thats an epic character.
so can im come two you four all my uchiha bashing sets?

anyways, thanks bro. i repd you once you should bee getting another one twonight


----------



## Un-Chan (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks. <333

I still owe you rep, so...

I MUST REP RANDOM PEOPLE!


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 23, 2008)

hey fuujin im back with an avy request. its a manga colouring if you will do it four me?



can i have neji on the second row. on the right side coloured.oh and can his eyes be yellow like for GB? please

size: 125x125

Boarder: yellow and black

i know manga colouring takes time so if you do it take all the time you need

double rep and credit.


thank you four your time fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 23, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> hey fuujin im back with an avy request. its a manga colouring if you will do it four me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On a personal note, I particularly enjoyed doing this request


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 23, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> On a personal note, I particularly enjoyed doing this request



you went the extra mile fuujin. i heart you

i got two rep you one moar time. credit nao

thanks alot fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 23, 2008)

"接吻" said:


> Hello =D,
> 
> I have a Avatar Request.. If you would like ofcourse =D
> 
> ...





Fuujin said:


> I'm having a bad week at the moment, so I'll do this later when I'm more creative


How's this?


----------



## Franky (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Hey Franky:



dude, awesome!

I'll rep you when it decides to let me again


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Mar 25, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> How's this?



Ok, That one's Hot =D

Thank You Very Much and Reps Up!! =D


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 27, 2008)

I have 2 pics so I'm wondering if you can transparent the 2 pics then merge them into one pic?


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 27, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I have 2 pics so I'm wondering if you can transparent the 2 pics then merge them into one pic?


Post them, give description of how you want them arranged, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok can you merge there pics into one.
Size:don't matter just nice
background:Something like a wind background or something nice. Have you ever seen a back ground where it looks like its a back ground but like spots are transparent, Like wind slashed through it and its transparent
other:if you can make an avatar with half their faces on it. And make nejis eyes gold.
Big request and I will be very grateful


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 28, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Ok can you merge there pics into one.
> Size:don't matter just nice
> background:Something like a wind background or something nice. Have you ever seen a back ground where it looks like its a back ground but like spots are transparent, Like wind slashed through it and its transparent
> other:if you can make an avatar with half their faces on it. And make nejis eyes gold.
> Big request and I will be very grateful


Low quality images are low quality. But I've done my best with them so it's up to you if you want to use them or not.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 28, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Low quality images are low quality. But I've done my best with them so it's up to you if you want to use them or not.



thanks alot I like them


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

hey fuujin
can you make me an avy

if possible i would like it to be like PradaBrada's avy (black background. and have neji's eyes and vains yellow.)its the one with the words BYAKUGAN (also can you change the "N" in byakugan to BYAKUGA*M*) and can BYAKUGAM be yellow?



double rep and credit of course.

thank you four your time fuujin


----------



## Fuujin (Mar 31, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> hey fuujin
> can you make me an avy
> 
> if possible i would like it to be like PradaBrada's avy (black background. and have neji's eyes and vains yellow.)its the one with the words BYAKUGAN (also can you change the "N" in byakugan to BYAKUGA*M*) and can BYAKUGAM be yellow?
> ...


The one you have now is nice.
I'll try to get this done this week but no promises. And that goes for all requests if they're more complicated than resize/transparency since I'm about to have one of the busier weeks of my life


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 31, 2008)

it is nice thxs.

and i understand fuujin take your time.

also whenever you do it a yellow boarder would be nice.


----------



## Totitos (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I have a chibi of Dio Brando ?

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'll rep you till my ass bleeds ( thts alot )

take all the time you want, I'm in no rush.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Avy request:

Hi, can I get this transparent and resized 150 x 150 with a nice border:



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 1, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Can I have a chibi of Dio Brando ?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll get it done when I can.


Violent-nin said:


> Avy request:
> 
> Hi, can I get this transparent and resized 150 x 150 with a nice border:
> 
> ...




Disable your sig btw.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 1, 2008)

Is there any chance of getting the panel of Madara's brother ( guy on the left) cleaned of text?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2008)

dude sasuke stop requesting in multiple shops.....


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2008)

This is the only shop my request is in, vervex doesn't do what I asked.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Is there any chance of getting the panel of Madara's brother ( guy on the left) cleaned of text?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I'll do it at some point, but not today. If you don't mind waiting leave it here, if you do post again saying you don't want me to do it and post it in another shop.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2008)

Nah I'm fine with waiting, thanks.


----------



## Suzie (Apr 2, 2008)

Can you make this transparent please?


*Spoiler*: __ 



(If possible with the purple stuff around him)




Thanks ^^


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 2, 2008)

Kurogane. said:


> Can you make this transparent please?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 2, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Nah I'm fine with waiting, thanks.


I have good news for you.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks dude!


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 2, 2008)

fuujin dont feel bad X3
i ask for your shop bc your shop is my personal favorite. thats why i double rep you and you do the best work. take your time. i know you have a life so no rush buddy


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

Can you make this transparent:



Since I made a request recently, I don't mind if it takes you a while to do this.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 3, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> fuujin dont feel bad X3
> i ask for your shop bc your shop is my personal favorite. thats why i double rep you and you do the best work. take your time. i know you have a life so no rush buddy


Haha well thanks for the compliments and thanks for being understanding 


Violent-nin said:


> Can you make this transparent:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I made a request recently, I don't mind if it takes you a while to do this.


Nah this kind of thing is quick and easy. I love transparency jobs 

Enjoy


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Haha well thanks for the compliments and thanks for being understanding
> 
> Nah this kind of thing is quick and easy. I love transparency jobs
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks a lot. 

I would rep, but I have to rep other people before I can rep you again.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 4, 2008)

NH I've finally done your request


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 4, 2008)

thank you fuujin its beautiful. credit now


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 5, 2008)

Bah, I don't like asking for things so often but do you think you could do one last thing for me? you did such a great job on the last one 



I only want the panel where the Uchiha brothers are standing on the rocks with the others bowing before them cleaned of text...think you could do that for me dude?


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 5, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Bah, I don't like asking for things so often but do you think you could do one last thing for me? you did such a great job on the last one
> 
> 
> 
> I only want the panel where the Uchiha brothers are standing on the rocks with the others bowing before them cleaned of text...think you could do that for me dude?


I reckon so


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 6, 2008)

fuujin didnt like that request


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Fuujin, reps coming your way asap!


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 8, 2008)

Is it possible to remove the words from this picture? Thanks much.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 8, 2008)

chocomint said:


> Is it possible to remove the words from this picture? Thanks much.


----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you so much. pek


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a simple request. Could you please make all of the white areas translucent?


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 9, 2008)

Arishem said:


> I have a simple request. Could you please make all of the white areas translucent?


----------



## Arishem (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for your work. *reps*


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you edit the background into looking like that of the first panel of Picture-Below?
In the bottom part (the part with the flashing lights) of Picture-Above, keep the white lights part, but make the surroundings black. And then, like in Picture-Below, blend the black into grayish-blue, like below, as the transition from the lights part to the top part, keep the snow drops.

Sorry if my description is pretty obscure and hard to understand.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 14, 2008)

Neji64 said:


> Can you edit the background into looking like that of the first panel of Picture-Below?
> In the bottom part (the part with the flashing lights) of Picture-Above, keep the white lights part, but make the surroundings black. And then, like in Picture-Below, blend the black into grayish-blue, like below, as the transition from the lights part to the top part, keep the snow drops.
> 
> Sorry if my description is pretty obscure and hard to understand.


I reckon I can do that for you, it'll take quite a while though as I'm busy at the moment. I always seem to get requests when it's not convenient to do them


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 14, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I reckon I can do that for you, it'll take quite a while though as I'm busy at the moment. I always seem to get requests when it's not convenient to do them



Heh, it's cool. I can wait. I probably would've requested before if I had seen this thread before. And sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2008)

Is it possible to just get the girl in the right without anything else whatsoever?
Bleach 167 [DB]
Or make this HQ without that weird E on her right foot. Whichever will be a more HQ.
Bleach 167 [DB]
If you don't wanna do it, I understand. I have no idea how easy/hard this is so this might be really tough.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 17, 2008)

Neji64 said:


> Heh, it's cool. I can wait. I probably would've requested before if I had seen this thread before. And sorry for the inconvenience.


Did you want something along these lines?



King Lloyd said:


> Is it possible to just get the girl in the right without anything else whatsoever?
> Anywhere: SasuNaru
> Or make this HQ without that weird E on her right foot. Whichever will be a more HQ.
> Anywhere: SasuNaru
> If you don't wanna do it, I understand. I have no idea how easy/hard this is so this might be really tough.


Under the circumstances the one with the "E" is higher quality. I'm sorry but there is no way I can replicate the pattern on her skirt beneath the Final Fantasy text

Enjoy


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 17, 2008)

Can I get this made transparent please:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Also please remove the writing in the top right corner, thanks in advance.


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 17, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Did you want something along these lines?



Hmmmm yeh, but after actually seeing it on paper, instead of in my head, I think the colors aren't meant to be dark. So I'll stick to the Original one . Thanks for your work though . 

However, can you resize the image to the PSP Screen Size, 480x272 I believe. Thanks again.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the help, Fuujin, I appreciate it.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 17, 2008)

Can you edit this sig
shrink it and if you can make the boarder like not straight like the boarder isn't straight ahhh make it curved something that looks cool ok and if you can put a cool lettering mdmy23 and if you have anything in mind to make it nicer please do hope you can make it right away.....
Thanks in advance + rep and credit...


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Good news Fuujin. I found a useable one.
Shinsen's Soichiro
Can I get 2 things? A regular cutout and a transparent one of Rosa?


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 18, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can I get this made transparent please:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Neji64 said:


> Hmmmm yeh, but after actually seeing it on paper, instead of in my head, I think the colors aren't meant to be dark. So I'll stick to the Original one . Thanks for your work though .
> 
> However, can you resize the image to the PSP Screen Size, 480x272 I believe. Thanks again.


Do you want me to resize the original or my version?


mdmy23 said:


> Can you edit this sig
> shrink it and if you can make the boarder like not straight like the boarder isn't straight ahhh make it curved something that looks cool ok and if you can put a cool lettering mdmy23 and if you have anything in mind to make it nicer please do hope you can make it right away.....
> Thanks in advance + rep and credit...


A challenging request which I will do tomorrow or on sunday.


King Lloyd said:


> Good news Fuujin. I found a useable one.
> Link removed
> Can I get 2 things? A regular cutout and a transparent one of Rosa?


Define cutout in more detail please. Do you want to keep the FF logo in the background? What about the text etc?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Basically, nothing in the background expect white. No text for anything.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Basically, nothing in the background expect white. No text for anything.




Is that what you had in mind?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

That is exactly what I needed. MAJOR REPS later... I gotta spread.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks a ton, I'll give reps after I spread some around.


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 18, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Do you want me to resize the original or my version?



Both if possible.


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 19, 2008)

Neji64 said:


> Both if possible.





Also could you do me one little favour? Remove your sig in all of your posts on this page please.


----------



## Neji64 (Apr 20, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Also could you do me one little favour? Remove your sig in all of your posts on this page please.



Thxs! , and my bad lol.


----------



## Emissary (Apr 20, 2008)

Sig seize 450x150

(could you only use the big face for the sig?
Ava seize 110x110



Thanks


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 20, 2008)

Emissary said:


> Sig seize 450x150
> 
> (could you only use the big face for the sig?
> Ava seize 110x110
> ...


Remove your sig friend.



And for mdmy23


----------



## Emissary (Apr 21, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Remove your sig friend.



Thanks for the Sig and Avy


----------



## Cain (Apr 23, 2008)

Shippuden 35

size: standard (medium)

avy: im not sure something creative and related to this picture, i hope this turns out to be good.

Style:  Abstract style, twisty and cool looking, not sure since im not an artist


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 23, 2008)

Ichimaru Gin's <3er said:


> here
> 
> size: standard (medium)
> 
> ...


...wait....what? O_o

Can you be a tad more specific? Maybe say if it's a sig you want or not. Do you just want me to resize that picture for it? Add text? Add border etc? Use the same pic for the ava?


----------



## Cain (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh i am so sorry... Yes i would love for that picture to be made into a sig.  Make it normal size (medium) sig.  I would like to style of this to be an abstract, and very creative.  Text would be nice, im not a poet but if u can come up with something interesting and not gay like, whatever u may think is. lol u know what i mean?  something to go along with the sig.

I <3 Gin could be labeled on the sig idk man 

boarder it if u want make sure its cool lookin 

If u can fit an interesting ava with that picture go ahead i dont mind.  if u can fit it in with the title thatd be just as interesting.

Thanks alot man ^_^ i hope this is specific enough for u.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 24, 2008)

*Hey*

Transparentcy and two picture merging for me

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Also can you put 13th Division under the first image
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Severity (Apr 24, 2008)

If possible could you make a sig of Zaraki Kenpachi on the Left side with Yachiru hanging over his shoulder to the far left corner, then ichigo standing to his right?, with Nel-Tu hanging over his right? i would like it to be big as possible? just showing there upper body / head and there arms? maybe having there swords crossing? with a maniac smile? and ichigo maybe with his vizard mask? with maybe there reiatsu colors glowing in the backround?


edit : could you make ichigo look like the one in the bottom left corner?


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 25, 2008)

Ichimaru Gin's <3er said:


> Oh i am so sorry... Yes i would love for that picture to be made into a sig.  Make it normal size (medium) sig.  I would like to style of this to be an abstract, and very creative.  Text would be nice, im not a poet but if u can come up with something interesting and not gay like, whatever u may think is. lol u know what i mean?  something to go along with the sig.
> 
> I <3 Gin could be labeled on the sig idk man
> 
> ...






Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Transparentcy and two picture merging for me
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...


I don't really understand this request. How am I supposed to merge the two pictures together? :S


Severity said:


> If possible could you make a sig of Zaraki Kenpachi on the Left side with Yachiru hanging over his shoulder to the far left corner, then ichigo standing to his right?, with Nel-Tu hanging over his right? i would like it to be big as possible? just showing there upper body / head and there arms? maybe having there swords crossing? with a maniac smile? and ichigo maybe with his vizard mask? with maybe there reiatsu colors glowing in the backround?
> 
> edit : could you make ichigo look like the one in the bottom left corner?


I can't do any of this stuff because I don't do fanarts  and you also have insufficient posts to request. Read the rules next time please


----------



## Severity (Apr 25, 2008)

>.> i was so close to having the 100 required, so i thought i would have it by the time you had read this, but thanks anyways for looking at it. do you know someone who might be able to do this for me?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

You did it before fujinn in my last request....


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 25, 2008)

Severity said:


> >.> i was so close to having the 100 required, so i thought i would have it by the time you had read this, but thanks anyways for looking at it. do you know someone who might be able to do this for me?


I don't know sorry :S
Good news is you're eligible for other requests now. 


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> You did it before fujinn in my last request....


That was different though :s unless you want me to put them side by side? I thought you wanted something fancy.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah that would be cool and add 13th Division under that pic. Try to make somethin fancy if you can


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 25, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Yeah that would be cool and add 13th Division under that pic. Try to make somethin fancy if you can


Is this what you had in mind?


----------



## Cain (Apr 25, 2008)

this is great dude good work i love it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank fujin its perfect.
+reps


----------



## Severity (Apr 26, 2008)

could you make me an avatar out of the bottom left corner?
:/ the link no longer works so if you wanted to scroll up to my original post  it's there


----------



## Fuujin (Apr 26, 2008)

Severity said:


> could you make me an avatar out of the bottom left corner?
> :/ the link no longer works so if you wanted to scroll up to my original post  it's there


That I can do


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Fuujin

Man, its been awhile since I asked for an avy. anyways, Im wondering do you still do chibi's?

if so can I have a Shinji Hirako in his captain outfit with his long hair.(from Bleach) if so can i have one

here what he looks like if you dont know



Avy size: 150x150

double rep and credit as always


Visit GB sometimes


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 5, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Fuujin
> 
> Man, its been awhile since I asked for an avy. anyways, Im wondering do you still do chibi's?
> 
> ...


Haven't had a request in a while lol
But yeah sure I'll do the request this weekend. If you don't mind waiting that long.
As for GB I will visit soon


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't mind waitingpek

Thanks alot

and ok


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 6, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I don't mind waitingpek
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> and ok


Done, if it sucks I apologise. I am kinda out of practice


----------



## Jimin (Jun 6, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Stock: Click
Size: 150 x 150
Other: A green or white border border is all I need. I would like to keep the top of the ball to the 20 intact and the guy in blue out. The rest is up to you. I don't really need anything fancy since I probably will only use this for a few days.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks. I'll rep you again when I can.


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 6, 2008)

Heeey, Fuujin!
I love the way you do those small chibis. Can you make one of this guy, Ryan Stiles: 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks so much if you can!


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 150
> Other: A green or white border border is all I need. I would like to keep the top of the ball to the 20 intact and the guy in blue out. The rest is up to you. I don't really need anything fancy since I probably will only use this for a few days.





Grimmjow said:


> Thanks. I'll rep you again when I can.


No probs man


AkatsukiSushi said:


> Heeey, Fuujin!
> I love the way you do those small chibis. Can you make one of this guy, Ryan Stiles:
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, never got a request for a real person chibi, but ok I'll give it a shot 

Just remove your sig in future k?


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 7, 2008)

Fixed.  Sorry about that!
But yeah, thanks!


----------



## Jimin (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks, Fuujin.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 7, 2008)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border:Any

*Sig*
Size: a little bit smaller than the original size
Border: Any (same as the avy one)


----------



## Totitos (Jun 7, 2008)

Did you ever make the chibi Dio I request? I'm not rushing you, just asking.


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 8, 2008)

AkatsukiSushi said:


> Fixed.  Sorry about that!
> But yeah, thanks!



Enjoy 


Tara said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Border:Any
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 










Totitos said:


> Did you ever make the chibi Dio I request? I'm not rushing you, just asking.


You mean Dio Brando? Nope, not yet anyway.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 8, 2008)

Thank you for the set! *rep*


----------



## Tunafish (Jun 8, 2008)

:WOW So cute! Thank you!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 25, 2008)

hey fujin its been awhile


this is 4 my sis on imvu,she wants the 2 people infront of the skulls. its an avy so can u make it 160x220 and under 39kb. can u make it a blue border. and add some sweet effects 
thank you


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 26, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> hey fujin its been awhile
> 
> 
> this is 4 my sis on imvu,she wants the 2 people infront of the skulls. its an avy so can u make it 160x220 and under 39kb. can u make it a blue border. and add some sweet effects
> thank you


Hey
To get it within size limits I had to make it a smaller size. Your sis can either use the smaller size or you could get someone who's better at compressing them than me to do it with the original. So I'll post both versions 

Enjoy.


----------



## OMG! Dj (Jun 26, 2008)

Type: Avatar.
Stock: Gaiseric!
Size: 125x125
Border: Red Dashed Border.

I'll double rep.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 26, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Hey
> To get it within size limits I had to make it a smaller size. Your sis can either use the smaller size or you could get someone who's better at compressing them than me to do it with the original. So I'll post both versions
> 
> Enjoy.



goddamn, its great I'm sure she'll like it
uh may I come back for my avi's for imvu?


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jun 27, 2008)

Now hope this wont be to hard

This will be the base



And i need it to looks something like this

Hearts Burst Into Fire

Grain film, Little bit of bloom and color correction that looks like that(Not exact, just something like it) Last but not least add Cortez on the left end of the picture with an awesome border (Anything that would look badass). Phew! Thanks and ill Rep as soon as I can


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 28, 2008)

xUzumaki said:


> Type: Avatar.
> Stock: Gaiseric!
> Size: 125x125
> Border: Red Dashed Border.
> ...





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> goddamn, its great I'm sure she'll like it
> uh may I come back for my avi's for imvu?


Any request is welcome.


lone wolf807 said:


> Now hope this wont be to hard
> 
> This will be the base
> 
> ...


What's Cortez?


----------



## lone wolf807 (Jun 28, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> What's Cortez?



My username on THIS


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 28, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> My username on THIS


Oh right lol I thought Cortez was the name of a character you wanted me to put on it or something 

I'll get to work on it soon.


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 28, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Oh right lol I thought Cortez was the name of a character you wanted me to put on it or something
> 
> I'll get to work on it soon.


Finished. Enjoy.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jun 28, 2008)

Type: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 150 x 150
tEXT:Two
How: I want the whole kirby with fire as the avy and i want my name like under kirby in the fire
Border:White one plz

Rep triple


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 29, 2008)

Scouter Vegeta said:


> Type: Avatar
> Stock:
> Size: 150 x 150
> tEXT:Two
> ...


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 29, 2008)

Ava -
125x125, please. x3


----------



## Fuujin (Jun 30, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Ava -
> 125x125, please. x3



Remove the sig when posting here please


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jun 30, 2008)

Transparent everything around the cross and the grass at the bottom. Good luck!  +Rep awaits you if you accept.
Also, please make sure it is no taller than 500 pixels.  Thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Jun 30, 2008)

I got it. 

Thanks! It looks great!  Cred+Rep


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 1, 2008)

Lord Bishop said:


> Transparent everything around the cross and the grass at the bottom. Good luck!  +Rep awaits you if you accept.
> Also, please make sure it is no taller than 500 pixels.  Thanks



Please remove the sig.


Ununhexium said:


> I got it.
> 
> Thanks! It looks great!  Cred+Rep


Glad you liked it


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> Please remove the sig.



It's beautiful. +Reps. And also, sorry about the sig.  Can't believe I forgot.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2008)

Could you please make all of the white letters transparent? I'd also like for it to have a thin (one pixel) black border like the one on my current avatar. The size is already fine as is.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 2, 2008)

Lord Bishop said:


> It's beautiful. +Reps. And also, sorry about the sig.  Can't believe I forgot.


No problem.


Arishem said:


> Could you please make all of the white letters transparent? I'd also like for it to have a thin (one pixel) black border like the one on my current avatar. The size is already fine as is.


----------



## Berry (Jul 2, 2008)

May I request a chibi of Sanji from One Piece? 


*Spoiler*: __ 










Cheers 
​


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jul 4, 2008)

Stock: (I have three things that I like. You can do whatever you want.)

1. For this, I would probably want a sig made from the top pannel and a matching avatar made from the bottom

2. If we go with this one, I would probably want an avatar made from the kyuubi/Naruto pic and a sig made from the yamamoto pic. The Yamamoto pic has the art creator's name which I'd like removed and words from another language, but if you could, replace the right-hand words with "reduce the whole of creation to smoldering ashes..." and the left-hand words with "...Ryūjin Jakka":




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure if it would look better, but could you possibly make it transparent yet keep some of the flames and words? If that's not possible, it's perfectly fine.




3. Toad theme:


*Spoiler*: __ 



probably as the sig, but I think it might look better transparent, so if you could do that, it would be awesome.





*Spoiler*: __ 



And this one transparent probably as the avatar




Thanks a bunch. Will rep multiple times and credit. Anything else like size is completely up to your discretion.


----------



## Fuujin (Jul 4, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> May I request a chibi of Sanji from One Piece?
> Cheers
> ​


I'm sorry, but you've picked the worst time to ask for a chibi. They take too long and I'm going to be busy for a long time now.  Shop's closing.


chikmagnet7 said:


> Stock: (I have three things that I like. You can do whatever you want.)
> 
> 1. For this, I would probably want a sig made from the top pannel and a matching avatar made from the bottom
> 
> ...


Since the first link doesnt work, the toad sig is too small, and I am an avid fan of Kyuubi. I choose the second 


*Spoiler*: __ 








That's all folks.

*SHOP IS CLOSING FOR AN UNDETERMINED LENGTH OF TIME.*

It's been fun and I've enjoyed doing many of these requests. I hope I can carry on again in a few months time. But for now...


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuujin said:


> I'm sorry, but you've picked the worst time to ask for a chibi. They take too long and I'm going to be busy for a long time now.  Shop's closing.
> 
> Since the first link doesnt work, the toad sig is too small, and I am an avid fan of Kyuubi. I choose the second
> 
> ...



Epic. thanks. + reps coming your way.


----------

